# New M&P 9mm question.



## dmbhawker (Nov 29, 2008)

I just bought my m&p 9mm, it is my first handgun, i am very excited. a friend who is a police officer is gonna take me to the range and show me around. my question is: is the slide release gonna get easier to release? it is kinda hard right now.

thank you


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

I have the M&P 40, mine seemed hard at first but after a few times you wont notice it. I think its because its a slim release


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Also, remember that it's a lot harder to push the release down on an empty magazine if that's how you have been testing it. Remove the magazine and try it.


----------



## IndyRob (Oct 2, 2008)

I was told not to use the release by my Father in Law, but to pull the slide back and let it go.

To each his own I guess:smt023


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

IndyRob said:


> I was told not to use the release by my Father in Law, but to pull the slide back and let it go.


That is how I teach it too. When under stress, most of us are not going to be able to operate something as small as a slide release. Pulling back on the slide and letting go is the way to go.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

New pistols have relatively sharp edges on the slide release which will wear and round off in time with use. Or you could do as I did and take some 600 grit wet and dry sand paper and or stone to the edges in conflict. The release should work utilizing either the sling shot or thumb release technique in my opinion.


----------



## Lance0812 (Nov 29, 2008)

*New 9mm M&P*

It took me only about a dozen times of racking the slide and releasing it before the slide release smoothed out to where it is both easy and comfortable without feeling lose or spongy.


----------



## dmbhawker (Nov 29, 2008)

Thanks for the info, i guess i'll wait a while and see if that edge wears down.


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

I've got the same issue on my M&P compact. But it's nothing compared to my XD! After having shot similar rentals that were smooth as butter, I have hope that they'll both break in.


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

I still haven't had the guns out to the range yet, but I did do a field strip and cleaned with some remoil that I had. Made sure to pay attention to both surfaces of the slide release. After putting both guns back together they have both improved tenfold. The M&P is very easy now, the XD could still use some breaking in. The XD is about at the point the M&P was when I got it. So if you haven't cleaned it yet, that may improve it some like mine.


----------



## dmbhawker (Nov 29, 2008)

Let me first start by saying after i cleaned and remoiled the gun, the slide loosened up a lot. 

Well, first time out to the range today, and wow i am in love. i have one concern, i shot about 7 clips and on the second and third clips the slide didn't stay open after the final round. anyone else have this happen? since the problem didn't persist i am not worried but, feel safe with my lifetime warranty as well:smt1099


----------

